# Can Howard's FT% improve obviously?



## ludanyang (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a try that might be able to help Dwight Howard improve his free throws.
As shown in Figure. Stabilizing the basketball with palm, keeping ten cm between fingers and ball, then hitting the ball with fingers.
By this way, some people have improved their TF obviously
In detail, see the Video
In all sports, the billiard ball is the most accurate. Hitting basketball seem similar.
I hope that Howard can helpe the Lakers to win the championship


----------



## ludanyang (Dec 20, 2012)

Howard's FT% seems no chang


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is that you in the gif?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

He's progressively getting worse. So no. If he can't hit them now after 8 years in the league...he won't get better. His strength probably makes the basketball feel like a balloon to us.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hey doc his fta % is up 20% over the last 15 games - even trolls need to do some research dont they?


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

Dwight Howard has had four seasons where his field goal percentage is higher than his free-throw percentage. This season, he is shooting .508 from the line vs. .569 from the field. Howard was actually a better free-throw shooter as a rookie, so it's definitely not going to happen.


----------



## ludanyang (Dec 20, 2012)

Hitting ball is effective. But no people known it. Have on people try. It is very easy, try not harm.


----------



## JoeCaf (Jan 28, 2013)

It's repetition, simplifying movements and working at it. Bottom line, is that Dwight needs to make the commitment to become a better free throw shooter.

He simply has not done that. It's obvious he does not work on it.


----------



## ludanyang (Dec 20, 2012)

If only take a try


----------



## ludanyang (Dec 20, 2012)

yes


----------

